# Liquid Eyeliner on others....????



## Msritajanay (Feb 5, 2010)

Could someone PLEASE tell me the most safe ways to put liquid eyeliner on other people without spreading bacteria??


----------



## ShortnSassy (Feb 6, 2010)

buy disposable brush applicators with a very thin brush and use them on clients. here is a blog about what one artist uses and the websites she buys from. 

Makeup By RenRen: Building Your Makeup Kit - Disposable Applicators

hope that helped!


----------



## Msritajanay (Feb 6, 2010)

yes it most certainly did!!! i bought all other disposables but completely forgot about eyeliner wands!!!! thank you


----------



## MUByMelissaLyn (Feb 7, 2010)

The Urban Decay liquid eyeliners have a pretty big "well" where the wand is applied so I usually have no problem just taking a standard eyeliner brush and getting some out that way. 

I usually do liquid liner with a "push" brush (flat topped stiff eyeliner brush) and I just take some off with that brush from the brush applicator of the product. 

Or I just use cake liner, gel liners. If you have a black mascara that is "inky" and "wet" enough, you can use that as liquid liner too with your eyeliner brush from your kit. The High Impact Mascara from Clinique is surprisingly good for this because its super black, super wet and its a tubing mascara so its a polymer that can be used as a liner in a pinch pretty easily. 

hope that helps.


----------

